# Crankshaft pulley replacement



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a follow up on the previous post on the crankshaft pulley replacement. The front axle DOES have to come off. Thats the only way the pulley will clear everything. Not too bad a job at that point though. While I had the front axle off I decided it would be a good time to replace the king pin and bushings. This was quite a job in itself getting the old pin knocked out. 
After I had the front of the tractor strewn all over the garage, I figured I would paint it since I was planing to do it this winter anyway. I decided to go with the New Holland Red that the Tractor Supply Stores sells for the Red. I had a local body shop order me the PPG DAR 31657 Gray. When I got the bill, I thought I would faint. O well, I hope 2 qt. of Gray will do it.
Any comments from anyone on the Tractor Supply Paint?
I have all the parts and pieces ordered. The new paint gun is supposed to arrive tomorrow.
Regards,
Dove


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I figured thet the front would have to come off. Not much room there. How hard of a job was removing the front? Looks pretty easy, but I have not done it on mine yet. Mines a little sloppy, and realy need to get in there and check things out. Heck, shes a smooker, so may just pull the whole motor and rebuild.

I tend to have a bad case of the "why your at it's"


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Paul
"While you're at it" is exactly what happened to me with the front end. The job of removing the front end was not a huge job. Took me about 4 hours after my wife helped me lift the hood off. Could probably do it in 2 now that I have done it once.
The job of removing the kingpin was a different story. It tool a length of pipe and a very large hammer to accomplish this. Its the time to do it though while you have the front off so you can get to it.
As far as the replacement pulley, I got mine already from Don B. at Just8N's. Its a far cry heavier than the sheet metal original.
Regards,
Dove


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, got to love that job --- GOOD WORK! Did you happen to take any in progress restoration work pics? Got to love the quality of the parts fron Don B --- He simply won't stock junk.

Andy


----------



## dove (Jun 12, 2004)

Greetings
Yes I did take some pics but unfortunately they are at my other home in West KY on my computer there. That is where my tractor is as well, awaiting all these new parts that I have to put on when I can make it back there. I would be glad to post some when I get back there.
As far as Don B @ Just8N's, I can't say enough about him and his staff. His service and packaging surpasses anyone I have dealth with. I talked with him personally about this pulley. They offer 2 versions and I didn't know which one to buy so he got me straightened out on that. You know, he don't pay me for saying good things about him but I believe in giving credit where its due.
Regards,
Dove


----------

